# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Baby's en kinderen beschermen tegen virussen

## FRANCOIS580

*Baby's en kinderen beschermen tegen virussen*

Met het najaar krijgen allerlei ziekmakende bacteriën en virussen weer vrij spel. Vooral baby’s en kinderen zijn er erg gevoelig voor en vragen extra aandacht en bescherming. Baby’s en kinderen zijn de grootste slachtoffers van deze bacteriën en virussen, maar ook volwassenen blijven er evenmin van gespaard. Hoe kunnen we onze baby’s en kinderen beschermen tegen deze virussen en, als ze er toch door getroffen worden, hoe kunnen we de symptomen ervan dan zoveel mogelijk verzachten?

Vooral het Respiratoir Syncytiaal Virus (RSV) en het noro virus slagen tijdens het najaar en de winter keihard toe. Baby’s en kinderen zijn er de grootste slachtoffers van. Het RSV- virus is nauw verwant met het griepvirus. Het veroorzaakt hoofdzakelijk infecties van de luchtwegen en is dé belangrijkste oorzaak van luchtwegeninfecties bij baby’s en jonge kinderen. Meer zelfs, dit RSV- virus is zelfs het enige virus dat zuigelingen tot zes maanden ziek maakt. Tegen alle andere infecties genieten ze gedurende deze periode van de bescherming via de antistoffen van mama. Haast alle baby’s en jonge kinderen worden besmet met het het RSV- virus, herinfecties komen zelfs veelvuldig voor. Vooral bij baby’s en jonge kinderen met een zwakke lichamelijke weerstand kan dit virus bijzonder hard toeslaan. Voor velen, en dan vooral bij te vroeg geboren baby’s, is zelfs ziekenhuisopname noodzakelijk. Een geschikt vaccin tegen het RSV- virus is nog altijd niet op de markt.

*Seizoensgebonden*
Het RVS- virus is seizoensgebonden. Het manifesteert zich vooral van oktober tot maart. Grote temperatuurschommelingen en het natte, koude en wisselvallige klimaat werkt een epidemie met het RSV- virus in de hand. Bij volwassenen verloopt de besmetting met het RSV- virus onschuldig, maar bij heel wat baby’s en jonge kinderen is de besmetting dus veel ernstiger. Bij hen is dit virus vooral verantwoordelijk voor ernstige infecties van de lagere luchtwegen. Wanneer niet tijdig wordt ingegrepen kan het RSV- virus bij baby’s en kinderen zelfs verantwoordelijk zijn voor een gevaarlijke longontsteking.

*Gemakkelijk herkenbaar*
De symptomen van het RSV- virus zijn gemakkelijk herkenbaar. Een potdichte neus, moeizame ademhaling en slijmen in de luchtwegen zijn de eerste tekenen die wijzen op een besmetting. Vlug ingrijpen is noodzakelijk. In een later stadium zijn een.../...

Lees verder...

----------

